# Guess The Meaning, Win A Slingshot!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Maker's Marks are cool. All the top guys on here have cool logos, even some of the hobbyists that only make slingshots for themselves or to give away/trade have interesting marks to make something their own. Charles, for example, has a logo that I've always liked:










With this in mind I set out to devolop something for myself to put on my slingshots. I've never sold one that I made and never intend to but I thought it would be fun. I like the idea of sending one to somebody anywhere in the world and them being able to point to my mark and saying "MJ made this one". Maybe I'm an egomaniac...








Anyway, I came up with something I really like and to celebrate I thought I'd give one away.
First person to correctly interpret the meaning of the logo and post it to this thread gets the smaller one in the picture. If nobody gets it in a couple days I'll randomly draw a name from the guesses.








(Click photo to enlarge)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Red Dragon??? Lol


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am going to guess it has some family meaning. Maybe initials? Wait a minute. Is it a symbol for Unicorn? You know i am kidding.







But seriously, I love the idea. I would like to come up with one myself.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

A christian cross hiding under / holding up a table?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

TH? HT? But what does it mean? too hot, hot tea, Hit thumb! try hard/er, horrible teenager (2x16yo twin girls = bald!) tight hold, houmourous thread, Target Hound! (thats a good one, well done me.) cant think of anything else just yet


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

T + H... your kids initials?

M + T ... you and your wife's initials?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Faith.
Peace.
Balance.
Harmony?

Nothing.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Through the forks?


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Tie fighter/X wing fighter yin/yang


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Tree Hugger?


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Top Hat


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terre Haute

or Terre Haute terror ??


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that might be an A..not H...and that Northerner might be right...kids initials

OR

if it's an H.....T H....Target Hammer


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> A christian cross hiding under / holding up a table?


first thing i thought of also, the cross in the home. around here it means , this is a christian home . only the house has a point.
im also with the other guesses of it being kids/family initials . coat of arms maybe ?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hard times, high times, thick head, hormonious thought, ......
I dont bloody know...


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

target hunter


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know what it means but it's cool


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

A dolphin and a whale getting it on.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

"Touch Here"


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cross T's ?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

to hit


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

One of you is so close that I almost gave it to you. I'll let it go the rest of the day and see if anybody hits it on the head.
It is initials and it does have to do with slingshots and slingshooting.


pop shot said:


> "Touch Here"











If I ever put the logo on a T-shirt it will have a downward-pointing arrow!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

M_J said:


> "Touch Here"











If I ever put the logo on a T-shirt it will have a downward-pointing arrow!
[/quote]

I'd have two arrows pointing outwards like <--- ---> but would have to say 'Twist here'


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It means "Take Home"..... like, to LVO's house! 
Thumb here?
-it does look cool, though


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Through here


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

twist here


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Thumb Here


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

True Hoosier


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

take hold, tough hitter, home truth, how to, .........


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

thwack home


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Top Hitter
Terriffic Hitter


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

obviously, it means "Hoosier"!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Target Hitter


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

True hunter ??


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

tight hose, as in "argh my stockings are far to tight!" done that once myself. not good, had to go to bed early. wow and did the ski bunnies miss out that night! poor lil bunnies. but dont worrie I did my humble duties and made up for it in the following week.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Thumb hold


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

M T in traditional chinese language


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

or M T in chinese (semplified) language


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I still say it's not an H...but now I think it's 2 A's.....Team Anakin & Adia...sorry if the spelling if wrong....not sure my research is correct.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Through the top? or
Through the tips?


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Tree House?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Turkey hunter?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Hit Target. Hit the target. Target hit.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Through The Forks - T T F in design
AA kids initials - A A side by side in design


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Terre Haute Indiana


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Tree Hunter, Tree Helper, Tree Hacker, Tree Hopper, Tree Hewer, Tree Haven, Tree Hater, Tree H. Something... My head hurts


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nobody's quite there yet...
Couple more hours.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

My guess:
Total Hunter
At The Target

Raymond


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Tack hammer ?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

thumb hitter? top hatter? hug trees


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Hit small


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

tree holder


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Is a goalpost viewed through your clothesline


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The Hut


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Use The Force


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tribute to Hussey


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I am running out of guesses, but this is entertaining.

hold tight


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Tube Here
Tube Hunter
Tube Hitter
Tip Here
Touch Hunter
Tube Top Hunter Here


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Target Happy


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Target Here


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

shoot here


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

The Hoosier


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

shoot at the target


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thumb hold here, hit the target, buford hussey tribute, the thumb hole, hit the target.


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

through here


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> Tack hammer ?


Aww, man! Now I have to ship a slingshot to England








Whenever I make a slingshot it has to be accurate for me or it goes in the scrap box. My favorite term for an accurate frame is to say it's a "tack hammer ",therefore anything I make that gets the mark has to earn it.
Nice job, Reece! PM me your address


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats Reece! Good job, your getting a fine looking shooter.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great thinking, Reece...enjoy your new toy


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!!! 
Cheers for the opportunity buddy .
Sorry about the uk postage lol


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Dam it reece, i wanted that ,I thought it was a japanese sign that said give this to harson


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay for Reece!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha harson .. Nice try lol 
Cheers brandon !!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

possibly some type of modified crosshair? xD


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Reese!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Way to go Reece. Congrats.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Reece great job... Thanks for guessing right, my OCD wouldn't stop me from looking for the answer

Nice mark and meaning Mj. Nice shooter as well

LGD


----------

